# Minature Qctp



## hdskip (Aug 2, 2016)

Here is my version of a QCTP for my Sherline lathe.Also I've included a pic of an adjustable comb for a shotgun stock I did recently. The pucker factor was way up on this one!


----------



## mikey (Aug 2, 2016)

Very cool! Having made tool holders for these smaller posts, I know they're a lot of work. Will your post take commercially available tool holders? Sure would save some time if it did.

I use a post from TS Engineering that was the only one of its kind on the market. Instead of pushing the tool holder out when tightening, it drew it in. The idea, I suppose, was to make the tool holder and the body of the post into a solid mass. It worked, too. Too bad they went out of business.


----------



## hdskip (Aug 2, 2016)

I made the holders in a bar and cut them to length.  Only had to cut one dovetail that way. A lot less work that way. If I can I do lots of part that way. I comes from a time I was paid to make thins quickly and accurately.


----------

